# ARNIS/JKD Seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 26, 2002)

Northern Virginia Criminal Justice Academy is proud to announce that DATU TIM HARTMAN AND PROF. GARY DILL will be teaming up for a joint seminar covering Modern Arnis and Jeet Kune Do  March 1 & 2 2003. Fees are as follows $65 one day and $125 for both days of training, payments sent after Feb. 15th and at the "DOOR" will need to be $70 for one day and $140 for both days of training. Training sessions begin both days at 10 a.m. till 4 p.m.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2002)

Will Mr. Dill also be focusing on the FMA aspects of JKD?

My experience with the Kali of JKD (PFS system) is that they tend to have four-count drills/techniques where we have three counts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 26, 2002)

Will this be open to all or just those in law enforcement?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 5, 2003)

This seminar is open to ALL!


----------

